# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Open Letter to Rylan

## NeilR

Rylan I don't speak for anyone but myself and with that being said here are a few quick thoughts from me.

First try not to let the angry people get you down, yes they have a right to be angry after all they invested with you and in your idea. At this point they are most likely not that upset about losing some cash but the fact that they feel like it was stolen witch it was, with luck and your efforts that will be resolved. But mostly I think that it is all the positive energy they have put into following your progress and a real hope desire to see you go all they way with your dream, and having it shattered has left them angry. Not that they don't have reason to be I am not trying to diminish their anxiety in any way, just try not to take it to personal. After all they don't necessarily see what I believe it has done to you,  all the personal energy that goes into a project like this, hopes, dreams, the shear stress of getting it right, and having it crushed, this can destroy a man, don't let it. Keep going forward and accept the fact that no matter what you do there will those who will never forget or forgive, you can't change that. 

And don't lose your faith in everyone, from what little info I have seen it sounds like this guy was not a criminal so much as a guy who screwed up and can't fix it, though what he did was criminal, hows that for contradiction. If you give up and let the project die that will be a sad thing and a part of you will die with it. But if you fight through it and it still ends well then at least you still have you integrity. Personally I am hoping you weather the storm and come out on top.

Neil

PS I forced myself to keep it short and not ramble on for pages, but this sums up my thoughts.

----------


## rylangrayston

Thank you for writing this. 
It means a lot to me. 
So many posts here at 3dprintboard are amazingly supportive. 

Your right Ive been reading many of the posts here and there is alot of positivity left in this community. 
That is a real relief for me as I really care about what people here think, you guys have been inventing this thing side by side with me.  I love that some people are already figuring out how we can move forward, and get back to the goal making improving and using Peachy printers.  When I see posts like that I feel at home. 

Thanks Everyone, 
I wont let this destroy me, 
and I defiantly still believe in you guys. 

I have posted all the design files now 
Where we go from here may largely depend on the community. 
That's the beautiful thing about cracking a project wide open, no one persons actions can kill it. 
Any one person can chose to keep it going.

https://github.com/peachyprinter
https://github.com/rylangrayston

----------


## iplayfast

You've earned my respect just now. How many dollars needed to get project done?

----------


## Very Equipped

Whether I speak for the majority of the backers, or none of them.  I speak for me, and I'll tell you exactly what I think.  So for my $125+ you willingly let me pay you recently, you're going to listen, so I at least get something for it.  Although I've been following Peachy since it's first public announcement, I decided to wait and watch the progression of the project until I felt it was safe to back Peachy several months ago.  Now I'm told that most of the money has been stolen years ago, but you still took my money knowing you probably wouldn't deliver. That is clearly how I define a scam.  I basically funded design files that are now public domain, which is essentially what will become of Peachy through torrenting, and so people who did not have the faith to back you, are getting the same thing as us backers that did.  Why I hold you accountable is because you weren't up front with your backers. The moment this money disappeared, you should have been transparent and laid it out clear to prevent the rest of us throwing money down the toilet.  I don't care if you thought you could do it, integrity means doing the right thing, and being clear and upfront until you KNOW you can deliver. What you did was run a Ponzi scheme.  I also understand you plan to figure something out, but you allowed the money of the backers that trusted you to be mishandled with no oversight, no overhead management of the overall project, and let unsuspecting victims join this scam.  A scam that has been ongoing for years.  Now because of your lack of oversight over the project and it's funds, which is what this was that got us here, I have to spend my time speaking to law enforcement?  For what?  To confirm I got scammed?  You're trying to come off like "Oh well, what can you do?" when I'm sure others backed the project while we all waited for your "red tape" BS to clear.  You have 0 integrity, and that's the issue I bring up here.

I don't care about seeing the house our money built, and your whole attitude that you're a victim too is a farce.  The second your lack of management let this Titanic hit an iceberg, you should have come clear, and warned new backers.  YOU lead this whole thing, YOU oversaw the project, and YOU were who we trusted.  Instead this whole time you pretended nothing was wrong.  How about the thousands of us that now need to look like idiots in front of our friends and family to whom we proudly declared our purchase, despite them being right when they told me "They haven't delivered a single printer in years, you're not getting one, trust me".  This is not David's fault, it's your fault for letting David mishandle our money. I'm willing to stick this out, but am I suppose to eagerly await a printer that will be out of date by the time I get it?  Is this the fate of the Canadian born project and the Canadian entrepreneur that we proudly backed?  To only now have him tell us he's broke and it's not happening?  

You did this, you fix it, and you should have started November 2014 coming clean about this.  You willingly continued taking money, pretending all was well.  You're a charlatan for doing that.  The moment one of David's repayments bounced should have been the moment we found out about this.  The only transparency I see from you putting your phone call audio online is that you're just as bad, as you knew you scammed new backers like me, by staying hush hush, while pushing this false reality that printers will be shipped soon.  You should have stopped taking backers until you knew this project was back on track.  I understand backing a loser happens, but you fooled us into backing a dead project, run by scoundrels.  Sorry, but that's what you and David are, taking my money well after you knew about it.  I'll stop now before I very carefully point out why you should be in jail.  As for the "positive" people, they're too simple to see that you actually just played your backers for fools, collecting more and more money until you had no choice but to expose this.  You screwed this up, you fix it.  You mismanaged our hard earned money, so now you can prove your integrity by getting the money and paying us back, or finishing what you started.

----------


## martinf1977

Very Equipped...I actually agree to this!

I purchased a printer long time ago, (pre-order) but still after Ryland knew that a large sum of money was gone...
There are other projects I would have backed, but decided on the peachy, and until recently believed in it. my concerns started in ernest, when nothing but a couple of kits was send out and everything went quit... this would normally be the time to REALLY start bangning the drum that final release is just around the corner.-

Ignorance excuses no one Ryland. You cant be such a brilliant guy, and trust more than half a million dollars to just go into a friends account - No one should be trusted with that kind of cash - when its someone else's money

My 100 $ worh (or 95 - I want to keep my right to add more comments in the future!)

/Martin

----------


## sgmorton

you know for me something rings true here... I really wanted the project to work and I openly and excitedly told many of my friends and coworkers about how cool the tech was. I am more disappointed I can't have a machine than I am about losing the $225 I paid.

----------


## MistahBradley

> you know for me something rings true here... I really wanted the project to work and I openly and excitedly told many of my friends and coworkers about how cool the tech was. I am more disappointed I can't have a machine than I am about losing the $225 I paid.


Right? I talked pretty confidently about this project, and with each person I discussed it with I got more and more excited. Now whenever it comes up I have to hang my head and tell them I was robbed by some dude in Canada... YOU EVEN IN CANADA?! I don't know if anything he says is true.

----------


## Very Equipped

Exactly, because anyone with the will to do honest business registers a business account.  It costs $90, I know because I have one as a business owner, and this wouldn't have happened.  So when he tells you that he registered this KS to a personal account, which has no protections for us, ask yourself why almost a million dollars is gone without a thing to show for it when David only kept $216,000.  So where is the rest?  How much did this guy blow himself?  How fast could you blow almost a million dollars?  What money did he actually plan to buy thousands and thousands of printers worth of parts with, if he's blown the budget on R&D?  You can't lie to me about this, I am a business owner.  I know how this works.  You're telling me this guy didn't even have $90 to register a business account with protections for us, or even borrow it with the definite assurance he would pay it back?  They knew what they were doing.  By having everything go into a personal account, they could run free and play the blame game. 

Now he suggests you report this to the police to "change Canada's laws" while he says "Oh well, what can you do?" and gets to walk away free, with our money.  I'll tell you how you change things, you put scum like this in JAIL!  The laws are very clear about starting a business, that's why you get a business account when running a business if you have any intention of doing honest business. Scammers!  Don't fall for the crap.  He can't even claim incompetency because Royal Bank will happily sit down with you for a few minutes to explain everything to you when opening a business account, before you start your business.




> Right? I talked pretty confidently about this project, and with each person I discussed it with I got more and more excited. Now whenever it comes up I have to hang my head and tell them I was robbed by some dude in Canada... YOU EVEN IN CANADA?! I don't know if anything he says is true.

----------


## MistahBradley

> Exactly... ... Royal Bank will happily sit down with you for a few minutes to explain everything to you when opening a business account, before you start your business.


What I'm confused about right now is the government loans they acquired. If that part is true then shouldn't the Canadian government be kicking their doors in forcing them to pay at least that shit back, too?

----------


## Very Equipped

> this would normally be the time to REALLY start bangning the drum that final release is just around the corner.-


You're right, because this is when I finally bought a printer.  Back in Feb or March of this year, when it seemed like things were happening finally.  All BS sadly.

----------


## Very Equipped

> What I'm confused about right now is the government loans they acquired. If that part is true then shouldn't the Canadian government be kicking their doors in forcing them to pay at least that shit back, too?


If you're concerned about the government, don't worry, they make sure they get their money.  However we will need to fight for it.

----------


## FredAstaire

He said they were research grants not loans.  The Canadian government has many programs to try to stimulate innovation by giving financial breaks to companies doing R and D work, A company I worked for used some for optics research.  They do not need to pay anything back to the government as the money was a gift not a loan.

----------

